

Ask HN: First impressions on website - do they help? - Kungfu

So, i am currently writing something up for a college class. Problem is everything is hypothetical. I need some proof. I believe a first impression on a website is imperative so that people actually use it and in my case, buy your product or services as well.<p>Basically I'm wondering has there been any studies that shows how a better web design will increase revenue for any kind of services? I don't just mean selling products like a T-shirt, but labor services as well.<p>If someone wanted their computer fixed and searched for companies that can do so, will a first impression on the website help them make their decision to use your company? Are there any studies like this? White papers maybe?<p>Only thing i really found was this: 
http://www.websiteoptimization.com/speed/tweak/blink/<p>Thanks!
======
us
I don't have direct examples but as a long time marketer, I can tell you the
elements on a page is more important than if the site looks pleasing. Ugly
designs can convert extremely well as any good looking design. It's more a
matter of the details in button shapes, color choices, etc etc that matters in
my experience

